# Warmer Days



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

-18 this morning had me looking back through my photos.

Gathering propolis from an empty hive body.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had +1 on the dial here. The kind of cold that gets into your nose and actually smells.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

-1° here this morning... supposed to warm up later this weekend and next week. Sure hope so. I hate the cold.


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Eee! And I complain when it gets down to 30 degrees.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

What are you shooting those pictures with? I seen others ask but don’t remember seeing response. I hit properties (which are generally where it will give all the cool details) but came up with only the website.
30 degrees here with a 30 MPH constant wind, but I will take it as long as the sun shines for a change.
Thanks


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nikon D-300, 105-f2.8 Nikon macro, cropped on iphoto.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

16 degrees here this morning, not too bad but I would sure like to see it warm up a little.

Michael, you always seem to have the most beautiful pictures, did you use back lighting or was this pic shot in natural light?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hand held. I think I used the built in flash on this shot. Can't remember. I did have the late afternoon sun over my right shoulder.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

16 degrees here this morning. Been cold all week, nothing above freezing. Busted ice and put out decoys Monday morning hunting for ducks. Kept my water bottle sitting on the ice next to my seat in knee deep water all day. First time out all season that I was not swatting skeeters.

Look like the little girl had her winter coat on when you took the pic, the hairs were really fluffy.


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Have not seen the girls in 6 weeks. It was -12 here this morning, high of 12, and already 0 at 7pm. Mice are not even moving. Probably not a good time to pop the top!! Nuc in the shop is alive and live. Probably would not survive outside this winter


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

going to be 78* today


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

No wonder Mike's so successful - his bees must be 10 times the size of mine!

Nice warm spell - temps dropped pretty quick last night, I see Sunday has us back in the low teens at night

Mike, any chance someone video'd your nuc talk at ABF? Those of us who have not made it to ABF since 1997- Norfolk, would like to see it!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure. The room was so packed they brought in extra chairs. Hard to focus on what's happening in the room with a crowd like that.


----------

